# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  διάφορα σκουπίδια

## Gaou



----------


## Gaou



----------


## Gaou

όλα τα δινω  σαν *μη λειτουργικά*.  δεν εχω δυναμη να τα δοκιμασω αν τουτοις δουλευαν παλια. τωρα τι να πω . αν εισαστε τυχεροι θα δουλευουν ακομα. παραλαβή απο χώρο μου αμεσα μονο σε ενεργά μελη

----------


## DJman

καλημερα. περιοχη?

----------


## Gaou

ΒΑ Αττική.

----------


## George37

Καλησπέρα! Αν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από άλλα μέλη, ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## aris52

Παυλο χρονια πολλα ενδιαφερoμαι.

----------


## Gaou

καλησπέρα παιδες . αρη σου έστειλα μήνυμα επειδή εψαχνες τις μνήμες . θα ηθελα περα απο τις μνημες που αυτες που ζητας ειναι οπως και να εχει δικές σου να συνεννοηθειτε μηπως πάρετε ολοι σας κάτι που χρειάζεστε.

υπάρχουν και τέσσερα παιδικά ποδηλατα ( 2 για  κοριτσάκια και δύο για αγόρια . το πιο μικρο το οποιο ειναι κοριτσιστικκο ειναι ιντεαλ. και τα τεσσερα ( τα αγοριστικα μπι-εμ-εξ ) ειναι σε ασχημη εμφανισιακή κατασταση αλλα με λίγο μεράκι θα γινουν πιο ομορφα.

----------


## aris52

Παυλο ευχαρηστω για της μνημες και τα διαφορα υλικακια μου ειναι πολυ χρησιμα  :Smile:

----------


## Gaou

ηλεκτρικό πριονι . δεν δουλευει το συστημα λιπανσης οποτε σαν πριονι ειναι αχρηστο. αν το θέλετε για το μοτερ μεχρι την τριτη. 



προτεραιοτητα ατομο που δεν εχουν παρει κατι απο μένα και προυποθεση ενεργου μέλους. δεν στελνω οποιος θέλει παραλαβη.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Καλημερα Παυλο,
το ηλεκτρικο πριονι θα με ενδιεφερε..

----------


## radioamateur

> Καλημερα Παυλο,
> το ηλεκτρικο πριονι θα με ενδιεφερε..



Και επειδή η ζωή θέλει λίγο γέλιο...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTreqxelEks

Εγώ δεν ήθελα κάτι. Ευχαριστώ εξίσου...

----------


## Gaou

αλεξανδρε δικο σου φιλαρακο...! 

και το οφφτοπικ. μια χρονια στην ζωη μου ετυχε να γνωρισω εναν ελληνα σκηνοθέτη ο οποιος δεν ειναι πλεον σε αυτην την ζωή και δεν τον ειχα σε εκτιμηση. παρολο που ηταν απο τους πολύ ψαγμένους η εικονα μου οταν τον πρωτοειδα μαλλον τον σοκαρε. κρατουσα ενα πριονι ειχα ενα περιεργο κουρεμα και αλλοκοτο ντύσιμο. το δε πριονι ηταν και ανοιχτο ( μεγα ατοπημα ) όταν περπατουσα γιατι δεν επαιρνε ευκολα μπρος.  απο ότι μου ειπαν μετα του εκανε εντυπωση η εμφανιση μου και απο τοτε μου εμεινε  ανεκδοτο o τιτλοs του τραγουδιου.

ο ανθρωπος αυτος μετα απο καποιους μηνες κονταροχτυπήθηκε και τελικα εχασε απο τον κουστουριτσα και το Undeground.

----------


## Gaou

δυο λαπτοπ και τα δύο σαν μη λειτουργικά. 

στο πρωτο ( τοσιμπα ) εχει προτεραιότητα ο νεμεσις ειδάλως οπου να ναι μετα . αποστολή μονο επαρχία κάνω όχι ομως με ελτα. ειδαλως βολτιτσα και το περνετε.

τώρα το v2020 αναβει αλλα αποτι μου ειπε ο αδελφος μολις ζεσταθει σβήνει. υποψιν ειναι πιο αργο απο αργό. ο σκληρός δίσκος δεν θα δωθει καθοτι περιέχει δεδομενα.

το τοσιμπα μου ειπε ο αδελφος ότι εχει θεμα και δεν αναβει καθόλου. τώρα ηλεκτρονικοι ειστε θα την βρειτε την ακρη. το τοσιμπα δεν εχει σωθηκά ( μνημες δισκους)

----------


## αλπινιστης

ΩΧ!
Με καταλαβανε!!!!  :Tongue2: 





> Και επειδή η ζωή θέλει λίγο γέλιο...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTreqxelEks
> 
> Εγώ δεν ήθελα κάτι. Ευχαριστώ εξίσου...

----------


## Gaou

αν θυμαμαι καλα απο επσον

----------

